# humidity



## guerillaweedfare (Mar 4, 2011)

I just read on a thread that you want your humidity levels to be between 40%-60% and that low humidity levels can cause you to have thin leaves.

Currently my humidity has been between 16%-22%. I was wondering if anyone out there knows a way to easily increase the humidity of a grow room without buying a humidifier? 

Once I read that this could lead to thinner leaves I instantly noticed that mine were affected and I'm sure its causing other problems as well. Any help is appreciated.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Mar 4, 2011)

I am not sure what you mean by thinner leaves?  And I have never heard of low rh causing this.  The thickness or thinness of the leaves is generally determined by whether they are Indica dominant or sativa dominant.

I would just go to a thrift store and buy a humidifier--they are inexpensive.


----------



## guerillaweedfare (Mar 4, 2011)

Thanks THG I guess ill just buy one then if that's the easiest way. And as for the leaves they just seem almost too flat and shriveled compared to some of my other plants fan leaves.

I read this in the troubleshooting sticky Mutt posted and in it there was Hick's nutrient troubleshooter. It wasn't much on humidity but he said 

"Humidity - Thin, shriveled leaves can be from low humidity. 40-80 % is
usually fine."


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Mar 4, 2011)

I live in a very low humidity climate and have never had that happen because of low humidity.  I would be inclined to think more of a nute, soil, or pH issue.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Mar 4, 2011)

Ive ran low RH  and never seeen that either...Plants much rather be basting 40-60%..when I do that  they HAppy

Take care and be safe


----------



## guerillaweedfare (Mar 4, 2011)

yeah I know my ph is off as well...the run off is at 5.7 and I water it with a ph of around 7.2

I did use some peat moss in my soil mix but also added dolomite lime. I used the kind that's in small pebble form and I didn't realize it can take up to a year for that to start to break down. I've added some crushed up dolomite to the top layer of soil but i think im too late for the most part. I just have highly acid soil now. 

...sry im quite stoned right now so ill stop rambling on


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Mar 4, 2011)

:48:


----------



## dman1234 (Mar 4, 2011)

for what its worth my RH rarely gets above 22%, never been an issue.


----------



## guerillaweedfare (Mar 4, 2011)

alright that helps...im probably just looking too much into it then. my real problem is my ph


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Mar 4, 2011)

guerillaweedfare said:
			
		

> alright that helps...im probably just looking too much into it then. my real problem is my ph


 
:aok:


----------

